# شرح برنامج لاند Land DeskTop



## هلمت (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
والسلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاته

اليكم مجموعة مرئية من دروس لاند يتم فيها شرح برنامج الشهير مرئيا ولاكن ناقصها صوت 

ولاكن شرح بسيط وجميل ..... انشاءالله تستفيدوا منه


الدرس الاول

http://www.4shared.com/file/23632663/d219445d/New_Project1.html

اولا عليكم بانزال برنامج فلاش بلاير المرفق ادناه


----------



## هلمت (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*لا ردود .... بس مشاهدة*

سلام عليكم

اليكم رابط درس الثاني من دروس لاند وهي عبارة عن مقدمة لانشاء مشروع طريق كوسكة (Goska) في شمال عراق ونشرح الدروس المتبقية على طريق المذكور.... ونرفق ملفات Points لجميع الدروس في ملحق لاحق انشاءالله

ارجو من الله ان يوفقنا جميعا

http://www.4shared.com/file/23633159/a4128f60/goska.html


----------



## هلمت (8 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام عليكم

وهذا درس الثالث

http://www.4shared.com/file/23684322/95021de9/Import_point2.html


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

حبيبى لان موضوعك و مشاركتك جميله اقولك 
كشكووووووووووور و الله


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لا انا بعد ما شوفت البرنامج لازم اشكرك تانى 
اخوك


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## هلمت (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*انشاء المجموعات*

سلام عليكم

اليكم الدرس الرابع 


http://www.4shared.com/file/23753248/8c5416eb/Create_group.html


----------



## ab1_2005 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز نتمنى أن تضع رابط لتحميل برنامج لاند


----------



## سعيد شعبان (11 سبتمبر 2007)

100
100
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير علي المجهود ده ......وننتظر المزيد​


----------



## komar (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ن\ الى الاخ هلمت هذه دروس كلها مالي و كلها تنشاء ببرنامج macromedia flash ولاكن ليش تعلن بدون تسئلني والله عيب عليك....... اني موظف في دائرة مديرية عامة اشغال و طرق.... كلها محاضراتي.....والله عيب .والله عيب عليك. اني اسئل مديرwww.arab-eng.org 
I send this massage for directorate this site please this lesson about land desktop all lessons created by my hands if you not believe it I will send all lesson for you.......? my name is kamaran please I want to stop it


----------



## sosohoho (14 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو المعذرة لا اريد ان اتدخل لكن ارجومنكم ايها الاخوان ان تتعاونو فيما بينكم لان غرض الجميع هو الفادة وعلى الرغم من ان الاخ هلمت كما يدعي الاخ komar لم ياخذ منة اذن فارجو من الاخوة تسوية الامر بينهما وتنزل الروابط باسم صاحبها وعلى الرغم من ان الروابط موجودة للاستاذ فواز والشرح الرائع ........لكن اعتقد ان الاخ هلملت اراد المساعدة لا اكثر ولا اقل وشكرا


----------



## ykingd (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الشيمى (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (5 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ هلمت بعد التحية
ارجو منك ان تساوي الخلاف مع الاخ كامران حتي يمكن للبقية الاستفادة من الموضوع
الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## hogr (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة شكرا


----------



## ودالحله (17 ديسمبر 2008)

:16::33: اشكرك اخي هلمت على موضوع:63::77:


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (31 يوليو 2009)

الشرح اكثر من رائع واللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك وانشاء الله باقي الدروس على نفس الطريق ويا اخي لي رجاء ان تركز لنا على درس ال CUT & Fill وتشرح لنا اياه خطوة خطوة وعلى الهداوة
وشكرا لك وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engdiab84 (8 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم على الاهتمام بالمهندسين العرب


----------



## fafa_toty (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## darsh_575 (11 مايو 2010)

الف شكر على الشرح الرائع


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (11 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيدمحمدين (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك


----------



## eng_khalid11 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي


----------



## waleed1955 (12 مايو 2010)

اخي مشكور على الشرح يرجى اعلامي الرابط للبرنامج لكي استطيع انزاله ثم تنصيبه في الحاسبة وتشغيله من خلال دروسك الجيدة ماعدا ذلك فدروسك ليس بها فائدة ورغم ذلك فانت مشكور على جهودك الخيرة ... مع التقد\ير


----------



## حسام الدمرداش (12 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سعيد عبد المعز (10 يوليو 2010)

اشكركم علي هذه الجهود وارجوا التوفيق لكل افراد الملتفي


----------



## هلمت (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله*

بقية الدروس

http://www.4shared.com/file/29021927/e7b83870/Manualy_Alignment.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29034310/55d8a244/Alignment.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/23794983/e341ba36/create_Alignment.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29140119/d99e566c/create_counter.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29021020/760d965c/text_contour.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29141996/3757f728/create_profile_by_manualy.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29154879/32177482/cross_edit.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/28928771/854251fc/cross_section.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29244658/c64c5082/Cross_with_volume.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29020344/9dc02cff/Edit_cross_by_add_point.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29019537/75ada26a/Grading.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29020118/ea8540ff/manualy_profile_and_cross_section.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/28927459/e38a1543/Profile_edit.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29018937/c40b3c6b/profile.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/29022569/7fc386f9/sheet_manager.html

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (11 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
ونتمنا منكم الاكثر والاكثر
ونرجو التواصل 
شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## بنهاوى فاضى (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا بجد تسلموا اوى


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ليك ولكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد العايد (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز ووفقك الله


----------



## فارس حسن (19 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي بس يا ريت انك تضع عنوان كل درس


----------



## talan77 (19 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## م قاسم محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## بهاء الدين مبارك (20 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكور كتير على هذا المجهود وبارك الله فيك
_


----------



## eng_kemo_civil (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ahmed kblo (25 أغسطس 2010)

نشكرك شكر جزيل اخى وننتظر المزيد


----------



## عبدالرحيم جبران (25 أغسطس 2010)

وين البرنامج


----------



## wael1977usf (7 يناير 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككككور اخى وبارك الله فى من قدم هذا وزاده الله علما ونفع به


----------



## المساح 2010 (9 يناير 2011)

اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## himaelnady (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kazali016 (12 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## WILIM (13 مايو 2011)

نرجو إعادة رفع الملف cross_section
لأنه تالف
وشكراً


----------



## omeraziz25 (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير مشكور كتير والله


----------



## botek_2010 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

اين باقية الشرح من فضلك ياريت


----------



## كبل (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا عزيزى


----------



## lom101 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

أريد أن أوضح وجهة نظري
ندخل كثيرا الى مواضيع مهمة نقوم بتحميلها ، ندعوا لأخواننا في ظهر الغيب رغم أننا لا نضيف أي رد،فأظن أن هذا يجزي


----------



## tamer abd alla (13 مارس 2012)

*درس ناقص*

الرجاء إعادة رفع الدرس الناقص رقم 12 بعنوان cross section
و هذا طلب من جميع الاعضاء


----------



## tamer abd alla (13 مارس 2012)

*رجاء خاص*

ارجوا من جميع الاعضاءالمحترمين ارفاق او اعادة رفع الدرس الثانى عشر و الذى هو بعنوان cross section


----------



## abedodeh (13 مارس 2012)

*مشكووور*

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abedodeh (13 مارس 2012)

tamer abd alla قال:


> الرجاء إعادة رفع الدرس الناقص رقم 12 بعنوان cross section
> و هذا طلب من جميع الاعضاء


يا ريت وشكرا


----------



## sonki (25 مارس 2012)

*Sonki*

ياريت الدرس الناقص سريعا وشكرا


----------

